# Time for a new bike



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

or at least a frame......I am considering a 585/586/595 ...comments or reccomendations?....I currently ride a 2007 Lemond carbon B/A, Ultegra 6703, RS80's. I also want to know whether they accommodate 700x25's (the B/A won't)

My Lemond is a 55cm with a 56.5 TT and as such is a little big for me (5'9 with a 29" inseam) ...it has been adequate for the last several years but I want to downsize and get the fit right....I ride about 4K yearly in fairly hilly country (Reno NV, N.CA) and am 66 years old. Needless to say, I don't race but want responsiveness and comfort...

I also am interested in Cervelo R3/R5 so I am interested in any comparative experience you may have....

Thanks


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Riding a 595 ultra today, had an R3 (first iteration of it) about 3 years ago.
the look is more stable and comfortable, and is every bit as responsive.

out of these options, i would aim at the 586 (being a little more comfort oriented than the 595, while staying every bit responsive... and is lighter).

this is the second look i own, and i have gone through cervelo's, Parlee Z4, giant etc... look has a magic ride. really really good.

Oren


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

OrenPerets said:


> Riding a 595 ultra today, had an R3 (first iteration of it) about 3 years ago.
> the look is more stable and comfortable, and is every bit as responsive.
> 
> out of these options, i would aim at the 586 (being a little more comfort oriented than the 595, while staying every bit responsive... and is lighter).
> ...


Thanks for your reply..it's exactly the kind of experiential perspective I was hoping for...


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

I ride a 565; same frame and fork as 585 but different frame carbon layup. Have ridden 700X25s for years with no problems - plenty of clearance.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

No trouble with 25's on my 585 or 566. 

Where are you planning on finding a 585 or 595?

Here are some good deals on a some 586's if you didn't know already. Course, they're the RSP sans one, so I don't know if you'll get the same comfort without the epost.
LOOK 586 UD Ultegra Bicycle - Excel Sports

Framesets - Excel Sports


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

maximum7 said:


> No trouble with 25's on my 585 or 566.
> 
> Where are you planning on finding a 585 or 595?
> 
> ...


thanks for the lead...I've just begun to look (no pun intended)....I think my preference is a 585...although the 586 might be the final choice due to availability....I'm in the process of comparing geometries between Look and my B/A...they're very close with the exception of a longer TT on the Lemond but close enough that I might really need a small in Look...think I may have to go have another fit to be sure


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> No trouble with 25's on my 585 or 566.
> Course, they're the RSP sans one, so I don't know if you'll get the same comfort without the epost....


if going for the 586, dont forgo the EPost. it is a very important part of the 586 behavior (Ii have read that the RSP ones are not as good in terms of comfort...)


Oren


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Here too, but I don't know how legit they are. I've ordered clothing from them that they had "in stock" and never received them. Turns out they never really had them in stock. 
Look 586, Look 586 Bike, Look 586 Cycle, Look 586 Bicycle, Look 586 Cycling, Look 586 Bikes


----------

